# Shakespeare's Waiting Room!



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Welcome to the waiting room.

Shakespeare news: 

highly unsettled keeps getting up and moving about, ears back as if she is frustrated. And hasn't ate much dinner.


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Could be a positive sign? I'll go with 4am this morning


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oooo, that sounds promising Come on Shakespeare we are all waiting*


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

LOL that's what I thought, she's acting really grumpy, and every time I try to calm her down she just gets up and moves away in a grumpy fashion, So I'm giving her , her space lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Bless her, bet she can't wait for the kittens to come out too.

I will say tonight at 11:20pm, 4 kittens.


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

My Poppy was restless for days before she gave birth. I hardly had any sleep!


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Sarnajes I also relate to that, she has been showing igns for 4days now and Ive been up 4am every night until she seems a little settled, but last night she was digging every where, in the cupboard , under the bed, every where, and today she seems really chuffed off, bless. Bet it will be a huge relief for her when she does give birth, I really can't wait for her sake lol.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

fingers crossed, i hope it all goes well


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Thank you Kay 

I think I will be gray haired by the time she is finished lol all the worry and late nights, I will look worn and rugged lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

but very happy and very proud, it will ALL be worth it I can promise you  will you be keeping any/all at all?


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

I know I will be proud, shes done so well so far.

Heres a secret, no one said I can keep any, but i will, they just don't know it, their all like money this money that, We have plenty of money really, and it only goes on my fiance's habits, like Xbox, so .. I think cats are better, they are real company, so pray for me that i get my own way LOL.


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Try crying, thats what I did!!! Bad Lynsey


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha. My hubby said i'm not allowed to keep a baby from this litter, but I am, lol. *


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Hmmm thats a good idea *note to self* all that silly performing arts crap you went to college for, put it in use! lol


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

You tell him, they should know by now that us woman get what we want!!!


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

All I have to do is threaten to sell his xbox >.>

lol


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sinspearian said:


> All I have to do is threaten to sell his xbox >.>
> 
> lol


or get the cat to pee on it lol


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> or get the cat to pee on it lol


And then poo on it for good measure!


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> or get the cat to pee on it lol


LOL but the cat will get the blame >.>

And if a cat pee's on it he will say "thats it def no more cats" lol so it will be one strike off for me >.<


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sinspearian said:


> LOL but the cat will get the blame >.>
> 
> And if a cat pee's on it he will say "thats it def no more cats" lol so it will be one strike off for me >.<


then get rid of ya man lol, cats are much better lol


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> then get rid of ya man lol, cats are much better lol


lol really though, he is more excited than me, it happened last time, he was all like "no more cats Jade, we are not keeping these ones" We kept 2 out of 3 >.>..

He will warm up to them and secretly find them too cute to let go lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> And if a cat pee's on it he will say "thats it def no more cats" lol so it will be one strike off for me


*Hmmm, yea, there is that I guess, lol.

I had 2 lots of breeder friends here yesterday assessing the kittens...well they came for my grandsons Christening really, lol. They all said that Baby 1 would be the best boy out of the 3 for showing, so I told hubby he stays. I'd picked him to stay anyway, but a second & third opinion helps*


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Checking in for the evening shift - hee hee.

Sounds close now - Just before birth Zelda kept shouting at me but then running away if I tried to stroke her - then she jumped on my lap and started contracting - 

She also did this funny shout and then turned in circles like she was trying to run away from her bum 

Good Luck - I'm guessing around 2am.


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

lol hey again Ems.. So Shakespeare being grumpy and walking around is a good sign?

2am  Another late night for me, it was suggested earlier maybe 4am lol .. late nights are not new to me anymore lol


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Well I get the feeling we may not be waiting anymore tomorrow.
For your sake I hope not, the bags under the eyes won't help your powers of persuasion with the OH - 

Emily

mine says I can only keeping one - but I'm having them all - or at least 2 but I don't want to send one off on her own


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

thought i wud join in the waiting room..... keep coming back 4 news  my millie was really really grumpy 4 the last cpl of days,normally she wants lots of cuddles but nooooooo not any more...... then off she went in a huff and had them on daughters matress !!!!! lol


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Join the baggy eyes club lass, mine is just laid out here like a beached whale!


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Okay I am off to bed now, If she wakes me up having kitts you will be the first to know lol. She still seems uncomfortable and every where but time will tell, night all and sweet dreams. 

-crosses fingers- come on kitties


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

no kittens yet then,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,DOH,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Any news this morning? Surely she's got to go soon? I keep popping in to this thread hoping that babies have been born. Never mind, maybe today?


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

What - Still no kittens??
You poor thing and the poor cat - it's horrible being overdue!

Emily


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I was hoping to log in a find some kitten arrival news*


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Still nothing???????????? Is she showing ANY signs at all?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

It's all quiet, pehaps it's happening now.


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

OOOO do u think ???? getting all excited now........hope thats the case .... woohoo !!!! lol


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

I feel bad, no kittens yet.

Yes she has shown signs, more mucus and didn't settle at all last night.... again So I stroked her to relax her, her tummy tensed a few times.. only to realise it was her passing wind >.>

believe me that wasn't a nice smell 

She still seems frustrated, I'm worried she doesn't know what to do  Will it come to her naturally?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Do you know exactly when they were due hun ? They can be in labour a long time, but if you think she's getting distressed, it would'nt hurt to get some advice from the vet*


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

I don't know exactly, but she is showing signs of giving birth, she doesn't seem distressed as such, only frustrated when the kittens are active in her tummy etc... I'm just worried as I've seen a cat give birth and know generally what to expect just before, and she seems to be doing everything else but not giving birth lol 

I really am trying to keep her from going to the vets because I really don't want to stress her out. And as our vets is tiny and always packed I doubt I would get a appointment until the end of the week.. And it might not be a emergency just me being over protective again >.<

Edit: I am really stuck as to what to do, I have the vets number ready, but will I be wasting his time with being a silly over-protective cat mummy?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

PHONE THE VET! just for their advice, that is what they are there for


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Despite what you feel about the vet not being able to fit you until the end of the week, I think you will find if you phone them and explain the situation that they will see her. 

The problem is that you don't know the due date and that is where it's difficult. Especially if she isn't "officially" due until Friday for example in which case there would be no need to take her. 

If it were me, I'd be phoning the vets, telling them what is going on, and then take their advice. It's all you can do really.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yea, same advice from me too, if they are like my vets, they will be happy to advise on the phone and go from there*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Same with me too  Let us know what they say!!!


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

I haven't phoned them as of yet. But I have a update tell me what you think.

I was stroking her on the bed and as she moved there was a little wet patch, clear fluid, not a lot, like a spot of fluid but a couple of spots, Is she ok?

I'm going downstairs now so if the phone is free I will call the vets.

Edit: Just to be sure it was her I wiped her with some tissue and there was more on the tissue, so it is her


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> Despite what you feel about the vet not being able to fit you until the end of the week, I think you will find if you phone them and explain the situation that they will see her.
> 
> If it were me, I'd be phoning the vets, telling them what is going on, and then take their advice. It's all you can do really.


This is great advice and I'm sure if the vet thinks she's an emergency - he/she'll fit her in.

Good Luck!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes - better phone the vet - rather 'waste' five mins of his/her time than risk anything with your lovely queen. Its not being silly at all and you're not being "over-protective" or "over-anxious".... justifiably worried perhaps but after a quick conversation with the vet, things ought to become clearer.


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Sinspearian said:


> I haven't phoned them as of yet. But I have a update tell me what you think.
> 
> I was stroking her on the bed and as she moved there was a little wet patch, clear fluid, not a lot, like a spot of fluid but a couple of spots, Is she ok?
> 
> ...


Her waters could have broken?

Let us know what the vet says please? We're all thinking of you


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Sounds like her waters are going. I would get her where you want her to deliver, unless you want them born on your bed, lol. We are all holding your hand throgh cyber space*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Gosh, hopefully a good sign as the others say, wishing you both well xxx


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Any news yet? I'm kinda hoping that the reason you've not posted is because you're currently doing midwife duties while some beautiful babies are being born


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

I can't get hold of the vets :/

I went downstairs rang them about 10 times , it was engaged, then the final time it told me their opening hours 

Will you guys stick with me?


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> Any news yet? I'm kinda hoping that the reason you've not posted is because you're currently doing midwife duties while some beautiful babies are being born


She's panting, I guess thats what you can call it, a bit and her tummy seems tense, unless its wind again >.>

I'm going to go sit with her and give her a full examination I will tell you if anything else is different be right back.


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

I'll be around but only off and on (I tend to leave the window open on my pc so sometimes it looks like I'm online but I'm actually away from the pc). I'm sure others will be around off and on as well though and if you get desperately stuck, my mobile number is on the contact page on my web site. 

How is your girl doing in herself? Is she settled or restless?


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Shes restless and I can see something coming out (not little bit out not out) but its like, this might sound sick, looks like its gently parting her parts, but not a lot is seen, it looks a creamy colour and I don't know what it is...


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Don't panic, stay calm, gently stroke her, and just wait and see what she does.


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

She isn't doing a lot other than breathing fast and sitting weirdly...

Edit: Oh and now she's having a poo >.>;


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Some cats will give birth in odd positions. Provided you don't think she is at all distressed, then I'm afraid you will have to play the waiting game.

It would be an idea to write down the phone number of your nearest emergency vet on the very off chance you should need them. It's something I always have on hand for our births.


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

lol just read the edited version of your post


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Okay I will google my nearest emergency vet, she will be okay though? its just for safety right? not that she is going to have difficulties.. Oh man I feel all over the show and sick, I can't believe how much different stuff comes away from a cat before/during giving birth/being pregnant it gets you worried that you have done something wrong...


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Yep, it is a precaution only. Even when our experienced girls are in labour, I always have the phone and my vet's number right next to me


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

its frightening for you,,but try to stay calm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,as long as she doesnt look like shes getting really distressed,


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello - can I hold anything ...?  I see you are coping very well already, despite saying you're "all over the show" ...


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Ooohh it's all happening sounds like she's pushing to me - you sound exactly like I did when Zelda went into labour. You will calm down after the first or second kitten. Stay calm and try to leave her to it just observe closely.

Good Luck!!!



Sinspearian said:


> I can't believe how much different stuff comes away from a cat before/during giving birth/being pregnant it gets you worried that you have done something wrong...


Hehehe - I'm guessing you haven't given birth yourself yet.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes an emergency vet number is a must, find 2 or 3 even incase one doesn't answer. Try to stay calm for your sake and your cats.

Is she settled anywhere in a nest or something?


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> Yep, it is a precaution only. Even when our experienced girls are in labour, I always have the phone and my vet's number right next to me


I will do in that case... She doesn't look distressed really, just.. what can I say.. uncomfortable as anyone would be with a big bulge and active kittens inside 

She went back in the tray for a wee >>

And now is a bit everywhere from the nice leather sofa to the floor , breathing quite fast and keeps looking around, going to her food sniffing it maybe have a bite walks away, then back to it 10mins later to have another sniff, she is acting strange lol

We just made a video of her, so you can see her bulge and how she is and her strange taste in favourite toys, we are not usually in her face, we give her, her space but excuse the decor (in the midst of decorating house) and please excuse Luke's ... what can I say... masculine habits lol, Oh and its filmed on the side, which we discovered was a bad idea at the end of filming it lol here it is:

YouTube - Pregnant cat... ready?

Hope you like


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Sounds like somethings happening at last We are all here with you*


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> Hehehe - I'm guessing you haven't given birth yourself yet.


lol sorry nope I haven't due to health problems I'm not allowed children yet ordered by the doctor. i was pregnant once but.... unfortunately I had a miscarriage.... lol I sound like someone with a sappy past, we learn from our experiences , it made me learn as to why I couldn't have given birth... But I can't wait for when my day arrives, Shakespeare can then "faf" around for me lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

she does look big in the video,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Damn computer is going so slow and still loading vid - sure she'll have had them by the time I see it!!!
Have seen first sec though and am still giggling about her being on your sofa - your OH doesn't sound impressed - still he must be as loopy as us really videoing the cat my husband wouldn't humour any of it - he's such a spoil sport!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

poor girl! where abouts do u live?


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

I feel awful now the only reason I commented was coz you get alot of goo then too - I am struggling to see vid have to turn at an odd angle.
Looks like she may push soon - you will want to move her somewhere like a cardboard box filled with old blankets or towels asap - she is going to loose alot more fluid when delivering and it will completely destroy you throws. 
Think about a good cup and a halfish...
Zelda soaked through an old cushion.

So sorry for the comment! 
Emily


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Letchworth Garden City


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> I feel awful now the only reason I commented was coz you get alot of goo then too - I am struggling to see vid have to turn at an odd angle.
> Looks like she may push soon - you will want to move her somewhere like a cardboard box filled with old blankets or towels asap - she is going to loose alot more fluid when delivering and it will completely destroy you throws.
> Think about a good cup and a halfish...
> Zelda soaked through an old cushion.
> ...


lol don't feel bad you wasn't supposed to know, I really can't get her into the box she just comes out and plonks herself on the sofa ... lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Sinspearian said:


> lol don't feel bad you wasn't supposed to know, I really can't get her into the box she just comes out and plonks herself on the sofa ... lol


have you got any old towells or anything to cover the sofa,???????


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, Anja did that, she kept going behind our bed. I managed to put down something waterproof and loads of blankets on top and as she was pushing kept her there with my hand and stroked her. Once she started to give birth, she stayed there, lol *


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

We have a old throw, was nice and expensive, until the hamster chewed it  could always put that on the better throws...


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Lol, yes you could use that. Have you any plastic, black bin sacks or anything, just to put underneath*


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Got plenty of black bags lol


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Well, I hope you guys don't mind I'm going to go give her a little cuddle and then go downstairs to give her some space, and check her every so often. BUT I promise if anything happens I will be texting people, who have given me numbers and posting here like nobodies business lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

years ago i made a nice bed for my cat to have her kittens and at the last minute she dashed upstairs and had them in my daughters dolls pram,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> years ago i made a nice bed for my cat to have her kittens and at the last minute she dashed upstairs and had them in my daughters dolls pram,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*oh, hahaha, don't they just show you up, lol*



> Well, I hope you guys don't mind I'm going to go give her a little cuddle and then go downstairs to give her some space, and check her every so often. BUT I promise if anything happens I will be texting people, who have given me numbers and posting here like nobodies business lol


*Catch you later*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

well im off for a shower and then bed,,,,,,but i will be back in the morning,,,,,,,,,,,,to the patter of tiny feet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i hope,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,night night,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

I was expecting to log on and see loads of news in this thread. Did anything happen overnight?


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

I got all excited ......... there must b some news soon poor shakesphere and human mummy  will come back in a bit to see if any more news... good luck


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

ahh we're still waiting then.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i best go put the kettle on,,its gona be another longgggggggggggggggggg day,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i best go put the kettle on,,its gona be another longgggggggggggggggggg day,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You're a bit slow then, I'm on my 4th cup


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Good Morning!!

Just checking in for day ... how many?? 
I've lost count.

Come on Shakespeare - stop being so selfish.

Emily


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Well, we haven't heard anything today so maybe this is good news  I do hope so!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, no, still no kittens!!!*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

and im on my 15 th cuppa,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

realy, im on wine now!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

minnie said:


> realy, im on wine now!


why am i not suprised,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

i'll have to stop now though as my vision might have gone before the kitties come!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

minnie said:


> i'll have to stop now though as my vision might have gone before the kitties come!


ha ha ha we will see 5 and you will be seeing 10,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

or 26 depending on how many bottles i have left LOL


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

minnie said:


> or 26 depending on how many bottles i have left LOL


hee heee hee,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,your be passed out by the time this litter arrive,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

LOL
no kitties yet then


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

minnie said:


> LOL
> no kitties yet then


there was two kittens born on another thread,,and there is a litter were the 4 th kitten has been born but not the afterbirth,, so everyone is trying to help the owner out,,,,i have just been looking at englishroses two shih tzu litters,,,,,,,,gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,all these kittens and puppies and callling queens is making me quite broody,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

lol yes i've got to wait another year atleast until i can be a dog mother again


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

I've lost count of how many coffees now! Is there still no news


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Schimmel said:


> I've lost count of how many coffees now! Is there still no news


i bet you flew round tesco in case you missed something,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i bet you flew round tesco in case you missed something,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


PMSL How on earth did you know????


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, did you buy us all some cake & bikkies to go with our cuppa's, lol*


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Well of course I did! What do you take me for lol. I got...................

Jaffa Cakes, Cadbury's Snaps, and a sponge cake PLUS some fruit cups for anyone who is on a diet    

_(And a truck load of Raid to kill that bloody spider!)_


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

kettles on tea or coffee,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
i even had time to bake a cake,,,a sponge,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,well more like a brick actually,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

I thought you sent the bengals in to get the spider for you this morning ???


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

No news yet from Shakespeares Mummy??

Maybe no news is good news and she's busy with kitty's
I do hope so!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

can i have some jaffa cakes plz? they are my favourite


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> kettles on tea or coffee,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> i even had time to bake a cake,,,a sponge,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,well more like a brick actually,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Coffee............very strong! Do you cook as well as I do then lol 



Rraa said:


> I thought you sent the bengals in to get the spider for you this morning ???


Nope, wanted to but couldn't 'cause they both spray lol.



fluffypurrs said:


> can i have some jaffa cakes plz? they are my favourite


Yep  I got 2 different types so plenty to go around


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

what other types are there?


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Yum - I love cake - any will do


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Mmmm, yummy, Jaffa for me please
Here's the drinks (_)> (_)> (_)> (_)> (_)> (_)>*


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Right Jaffa's for everyone, needn't have bothered getting the fruit cups in obviously lol

Selk, what drinks are you offering?????? Anything better than Collie's tea/coffe????????


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, not sure what we've got here, lol*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I have some red wine father in law got us from france?


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

I only drink white lol so that's no good to me


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Think we got some champagne left from the Christening*


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Think we got some champagne left from the Christening*


oooooooooohhhh definitely won't say no to that


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Me neither, I hate Red Wine that is why I was trying to get rid of it


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Think we got some champagne left from the Christening*


Mmmmm 
Yes a small one for me please

Emily


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, ok, here you go |_| |_| *


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Me neither, I hate Red Wine that is why I was trying to get rid of it


Charming lol. So you are offering us crappy stuff that you don't want


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey I am told it's not crappy, just not to my taste as it gives me heart burn, there maybe a red wine fan amonst us


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, I hate red wine too, my hubby likes it though*


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Nah you're wrong, all red wine is crappy 

Looks like it'll be going to Selk's hubby lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

It will stay in the cupboard then, fine!!! I will get myself a can of pepsi max and sulk! 

Come on! Where are these kittens???????


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> It will stay in the cupboard then, fine!!! I will get myself a can of pepsi max and sulk!


*Ahhh, don't do that. I've got some Caramel Baileys, or hubby has some Guiness, lol ?*


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Woah there Fluffy - I like red wine - I shall bring a crate of mine and share - we can swap and compare notes and hiccups then


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lol  sounds fun!


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

no kitties yet then???


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Me too I'm a red wine fan! And white wine, and vodka, and sloe gin............. oops said too much!!


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

ROFL at least we know what to buy ya' for Christmas Lynsey (anything alcoholic in a bottle) 

Rita I can not imagine you drinking and hiccupping 

At this rate by the time these darn babies arrive we will all be sloshed


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> At this rate by the time these darn babies arrive we will all be sloshed


*Hahaha....*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I opted for a twister ice lolly, it was yummy


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

I think we are getting a bit ahead of ourselves we're meant to wait until the kittens are born until we wet their heads - ah sod it we'll have a party as Summers are born.
Canapes anyone


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> I opted for a twister ice lolly, it was yummy


Still not as good as wine   But probably better for ya lol


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> I think we are getting a bit ahead of ourselves we're meant to wait until the kittens are born until we wet their heads - ah sod it we'll have a party as Summers are born.
> Canapes anyone


What we are having is a "Pre Birth Bash"   Then after the babies are born we will have a "Celebration", then when they leave for new homes we will have a "Going Away Party"


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hehe, now that sounds good to me*


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

It was the only thing I could come up with to justify us all getting drunk every night PMSL


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahahaha*


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

just coming in 2 c if theres any thig happening   ..... no kittens but i love a nice red wine    will start digging in to mine if these here kits dont hurry up lol .....all mine have got their eyes open now... a wk old already !!! time flies


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> It was the only thing I could come up with to justify us all getting drunk every night PMSL


Now we have the justification everything will be just fine!!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

*taps fingers on the computer table*

no news is good news


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> What we are having is a "Pre Birth Bash"   Then after the babies are born we will have a "Celebration", then when they leave for new homes we will have a "Going Away Party"


Fabulous Dahling...
I'll top up my glass. 
Think we may be here a while


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

There will need to be a new thread at this rate! Pissed Plonkers Waiting For Shakespear to Pop


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

pmsl ha ha ha that will be a fun thread!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Lynsey said:


> There will need to be a new thread at this rate! Pissed Plonkers Waiting For Shakespear to Pop


...................................


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Lynsey said:


> There will need to be a new thread at this rate! Pissed Plonkers Waiting For Shakespear to Pop


PMSL that's very good


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

morning peeps...... any news ????  ..... got all excited this morning thinking there must be kitts now...O well will keep popping back


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i have been sat here in shakespeares waiting room for days...................feels like weeks,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,when are them kittens coming,,or have they been and gone and i missed them,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

It's all gone quiet. Who knows what's happening, we didn't hear at all yesterday


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

I hope she hasn't forgotten that we're in the waiting room.

Emily


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Hopefully she is too busy with Kittens  We can and will forgive her then!


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

we gonna hav 2 do another off licence run before long to stock up in ere  lol wine out beer slowly going down.......... anybody know any news yet???


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Still nothing? This can't go on. We can not keep spending each night in here getting sloshed..................or can we


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm up for it, nothing much planned for tomorrow, apart from drinks in the afternoon cuz a work friend is leaving lol, and saturday I may indulge in a tipple or two!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> Still nothing? This can't go on. We can not keep spending each night in here getting sloshed..................or can we


Oh I plan to - at least whilst the kittens are under the desk


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

fluffypurrs said:


> Hopefully she is too busy with Kittens  We can and will forgive her then!


I do hope she is busy with kittens and not a sick cat


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

tashi said:


> I do hope she is busy with kittens and not a sick cat


Me too!!! 
Why does my message have to be 10 characters??


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yes i agree it's quite worrying. did she give anyone her mobile number, perhaps we could text?


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

no kitties yet then, hope mummy cats ok


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> yes i agree it's quite worrying. did she give anyone her mobile number, perhaps we could text?


Not me 
Oh I have to write a bit more again - that's not 10 characters


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I hope the lack of posting is just due to the fact that the kittens are being born. It is worrying though.*


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Perhaps she's having computer or internet problems? That might explain it? Do hope everything went okay though. It would be nice to hear from her....................


----------

